
Worst Password list of 2015 - jamsc
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2016/01/19/qwerty-and-123456-top-list-of-2015s-worst-passwords/?mod=LS1
======
trhway
we're making huge progress as i guess all these complex password rules for new
passwords have started to show their effect, and we finally started to leave
old faithful "12345" behind :)

"For the first time last year, “1234567890,” “qwertyuiop” (top row of keys on
a standard keyboard) ..."

